# AIO Lian Li Galahad 360 (Pumpe)



## Biber2603 (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo und guten Tag.


Habe gestern mein neues Lian Li Gehäuse mit Hardware bestückt und als Kühlung besagte Galahad 360 installiert. Ging alles einwandfrei, lediglich die etwas starren Schläuche haben etwas gestört.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld viel gelesen und insbesondere wegen der Aussage "Pumpe kaum hörbar" dieses Modell gekauft.
Und nunja, eingeschaltet und ernüchternd festgestellt, dass die Pumpe sehr deutlich hörbar ist. So dass es mich auch stört wenn ich nur surfe. Zocken ist es mir egal, eh Kopfhörer auf.

Wenn ich die Pumpe regelt wird sie etwas leiser. Da wäre nur die Frage, ob das sinnvoll ist. Lian Li schreibt dazu nichts.

Man findet leider sehr wenig über diese AIO, da wohl nicht weit verbreitet.

Wäre über jeden Hinweis dankbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2021)

Wenn der Hersteller schon nichts dazu schreibt können wir es auch nicht wissen.

Man kann auch nicht von einer AIO zu andere AIOs schließen. Du kannst natürlich runter regeln, aber halt auf dein eignes Risiko. Beachte dabei deine Temperaturen und auch die Drehzahl der Pumpe. Insbesondere dann wenn du den Rechner an machst, denn oft lässt sich Spannungsreguliert gut runter regeln, aber beim einschalten brauchen Pumpen mehr Spannung zum anlaufen und dann könnte es passieren das sie nicht anläuft.

Wie sagt man so schön... wer schön sein will muss leiden. 

Es gibt zum Beispiel die neue Eisbaer von Alphacool dessen Pumpe so leise ist das sie in der Tat nicht raus zu hören ist. Zudem kann diese AIO jederzeit aufgerüstet oder gar zu einer custom Wakü umgebaut werden. Es wird auch kein Alu Radiator verbaut was oft bei anderen AIOs der Fall ist. Gibt es aber nicht in der Farbe Weiß.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Januar 2021)

Versuch mal den Radi anders zu mounten, könnte an Luft in der Pumpeneinheit liegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2021)

Ja aber nur wenn sie durch Luft lauter wird.

Mit AIOs sind Pumpen mit auf dem Kühler verbaut und daher kann es auch gut sein das da keine Luft drin ist und es jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend sein wird. Anschlüsse nach unten ist besser, dann kann gar keine Luft aus dem Radiator zum Kühler gelangen. Anschlüsse oben wird normalerweise auch gut sein, vorausgesetzt da ist nicht viel Luft drin. Denn Luft steigt auch nicht von sich aus nach unten daher wird es selbst mit Anschlüsse oben im Radiator verbleiben. Nur wenn zu viel Luft fehlt kann die Luft beim ausschalten den Rechner nach unten gelangen. Und dann wäre der Radiator mit den Anschlüsse nach unten verbaut auch besser.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Pumpe runtergeregelt wird, wird sie leiser. Im Endeffekt vier Möglichkeiten:
1.: Die Pumpe zieht luft, je höher die Drehzahl, desto mehr Luft in  der Pumpe, desto mehr schaumt das Ganze (Teufelskreis)
2.: Die Pumpe ist einfach von Haus aus so laut.
3.: Die Pumpe hat einen Defekt.
4.: Irgendwas vibriert mit der Pumpe mit.


Und um ersteres auszuschließen oder zu bestätigen, einfach mal den Radi versetzen.
Dann bei laufender Pumpe den Rechner etwas "schütteln" um der Luft auf die Sprünge zu helfen 

EDIT:

Ist das dein Finales Setup?
Falls ja, *unbedingt* Intake-Lüfter installieren, am Besten 3*120 auf dem Boden, sonst erstickt dir die Hardware


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Januar 2021)

Steve von GamersNexus sagt auch das die Galahead nur mit niedriger Drehzahl der Pumpe Leise ist 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FTtBHKMOAM:1539

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Biber2603 (14. Januar 2021)

Danke mit den Antworten kann ich schon viel anfangen. Super! 
Das setup ist nicht final. Oben die beiden 140er in schwarz von corsair verschwinden und werden durch weiße ersetzt. Außerdem ist ein GPU Riser bestellt, um die GPU vertikal zu verbauen. Im Zuge dessen werde ich den Radiator nach oben setzen, die Lüfter werksseitig gefallen mir eh nicht so gut und dort sieht man sie nicht. Die neuen 120er kommen dann seitlich. Unten wird hoffentlich noch Platz für einen weiteren FAN sein um den Airflow zu verbessern. 
Evtl setz ich die Pumpe dann auch 180 Grad verdreht drauf, damit die Schläuche nicht so verdreht aussehen.


----------



## Biber2603 (24. Januar 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung. 
Habe den Radi jetzt oben drin und mal bisschen geschüttelt im Betrieb. Ist nicht leiser geworden. Die Pumpe ist halt auf 100% zu hören. Habe nun aber mit der Asus Software auf 45% gedrosselt, das reicht massig im idle. So hört man sie nicht. 

Habe seitlich jetzt 3 Corsair 120er aus der LL Serie. 

Temperaturen passen sage ich mal. Obwohl alle Lüfter nach draußen saugen. 

Das Riserkabel ist immer noch nicht da. 

Meint ihr unten im Gehäuse ein Intake Lüfter muss sein? Würde gehen wenn ich die Graka nur am Slot befestige. 

Zudem hab ich jetzt nen Strimer Plus Kabel von lian li, aber nur für PCIE. Dummerweise ist da kein Controller bei und über den direkten Anschluss ans MB angeschlossen. Über Asus Aura kann man zwar Effekte einstellen, diese passen aber irgendwie nicht zum Strimer. Da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken. Vermutlich muss ich mir noch das ATX Kabel samt Controller besorgen, damit der Strimer auch richtig zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2021)

Hm, dann ist wohl wirklich die Pumpe einfach laut. Aber wenn die Temperaturen gedrosselt passen, ist das ja okay 
Die Corsair ziehen Luft rein?
Und sind die jetzt da, wo vorher der Radi war? Ein Bild wäre klasse!

Das Problem ist, dass, wenn die Lüfter so angeordnet sind, wie ich jetzt denke, dann ist die Grafikkarte kaum belüftet, wälzt also immer ihre eigen Warme Luft wieder um.

Perfekt wären also unten 2 oder 3 Lüfter, die direkt auf die Grafikkarte blasen.

Aber wie gesagt, am Besten postest du mal ein Bild


----------



## Biber2603 (26. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht jetzt das Ding aus. Riser und Strimer endlich final montiert. 

Bisschen blöd ist, dass beim Strimer kein Controller dabei ist und ich jetzt nur mit Asus Creator Effekte einstellen kann. Da gibt es zwar zwei ganz brauchbare Sachen quasi Lauflicht, aber mit dem Lian Li Controller gehen geilere Effekte... 

Im Idle gehen die Lüfter der Graka noch nicht mal an. CPU bei 30 Grad. 

Ich spiele zur Zeit nur Warzone und das auf WQHD. Da langweilt sich die CPU und geht grade mal auf 44 hoch. GPU bei ca 60. Also alles chillig. Den Lüfter unten spar ich mir und setze lieber auf die Bodenplatte zur Stabilisierung. Hab sie mal weg gelassen, die Graka hängt dann schon sehr durch. 
Wenn irgendwann mal eine weiße Version einer 3060ti mit vielleicht nur 2 Lüftern zu haben ist, überlege ich mir das nochmal neu. 

Pumpe läuft jetzt immer bei 45 Prozent, reicht vollkommen. 

Bin jetzt erstmal zufrieden. Bin aber für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Das eigentliche Problem der lauten Pumpe ist jedenfalls behoben.


----------



## elementz (27. Januar 2021)

Schaut nice aus ,
Aber du bläst seitlich auch raus oder?
Quasi nur raus aber nirgends rein oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Biber2603 (27. Januar 2021)

Danke ich finds auch nice! Weiße GPU wäre noch das i-Tüpfelchen  abwarten...

ja alle Lüfter raus keiner rein. Das ist nicht optimal kann ich mir vorstellen, aber die Temps passen ja. 

Welchen Benchmark könnte ich mal nehmen um das System an die Leistungsgrenze zu kriegen? Würde mich mal interessieren ob das Setup trotzdem so reichen würde. In Real werde ich wie gesagt nie an die Grenze kommen, da nur ab und zu Warzone. Das scheint den Rechner aber zu langweilen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Januar 2021)

Aussehen tuts gut 
Nur Airflow-Technisch ist das ein Desaster. Das ist eben das Problem mit den RGB-Lüftern, die sehen nur von einer Seite gut aus 
Solange die Temps passen, kann mans so lassen...
Optimal wäre, wenn du die Karte in den Slots vom Gehäuse ganz nach oben schiebst, und zumindest unten noch 3 Lüfter intake installierst. Da kannst ja auch günstige nehmen, zB. Arctic P12 white (https://geizhals.de/?fs=arctic+p12+white&hloc=de&in=)
Das würde zumindest die Grafikkarte mit Luft versorgen 

EDIT:
Gibts jetzt anscheinend auch in Slim Variante, da brauchst nochmal 10mm weniger Platz unten








						ARCTIC präsentiert den neuen Lüfter P12 Slim PWM PST - Hardwareluxx
					

NEWS #ARCTIC #Luefter #Kuehler #P12-Slim #P12-Slim-PWM-PST Kuehlung ARCTIC präsentiert den neuen Lüfter P12 Slim PWM PST Von Stephan Skrobisch...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




EDIT2:
Benchmark würde ich den 3DMark Firestrike Extreme mal bisschen im Loop laufen lassen


----------



## Biber2603 (28. Januar 2021)

Die neuen Corsair Lüfter haben auf beiden Seiten rgb. Dummerweise brauchen die aber auch nen anderen Hub und funktionieren nicht mit meinen schon vorhandenen. Außerdem sollen sie lauter sein.. Also top gemacht von corsair! 

Einen Lüfter würde ich sogar so wie es jetzt ist unter die GPU bekommen, aber eben nur außen wo dann der Effekt marginal ausfallen wird. 
Ich habe bereits versucht die Riser Halterung einfach weiter oben zu installieren, irgendwas blockiert da aber, es passt nicht richtig. 

Werde mal den benchmark machen und dann die Temperatur checken. Sollte das ganz böse werden, hol ich mir nen anderen Riser der eine Lüftermontage unten erlaubt. 

Danke.


----------



## Wixilisches (2. Februar 2021)

Hey,
ich hab meine Galahad 360 seit etwa 2 Wochen. 

Habe die Pumpe in meinem System auf 75% laufen und lasse sie ab 80°C bis 90°C von 75% auf 100% hoch drehen. Seit heute sind auch 9 Lian Li SL120 in Weiß verbaut welche ich auf 800rpm laufen lasse. Dabei komme ich in Benchmarks und Stresstests auf maximale 69°C.

Sowohl im Idle als auch bei Stresstests und Benchmarks ist die Pumpe bei mir nicht hörbar. Die einzigen Töne die von der Pumpe zu hören sind, finden beim Start des PC's statt. Ich denke mal das kommt vom starten der Pumpe, genaueres habe ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden. Ist das bei dir eventuell ähnlich oder gleich?


----------



## Biber2603 (3. Februar 2021)

Oh schön dass sich hier jemand anschließt.
Beim Start dreht bei mir die Pumpe auch auf 100 denke ich, manchmal hört man auch ein leises "Sprudeln" sag ich mal, aber nur kurz.

Bei mir läuft die Pumpe auf 45 %. Auch wenn ich mehrere Stunden am Stück zocke geht die CPU nie auf 70 Grad. Habe eingestellt, dass die Pumpe ab 70 dann auf 100 geht, aber das passiert nie wie gesagt.

Hast du auch das O11 Gehäuse? 

Passen die SL120 auf den Radiator? Gibt da wohl bei anderen Herstellern Probleme, weil diese neuen Lüfter etwas breiter sind als normal und nicht auf alle Radiatoren passen sollen. Aber Lian Li dürfte ja gehen, wäre auch dumm. 

Ich habe mittlerweile auch Stresstests gemacht. Ich brauche unten keine Lüfter, definitiv. Temperatur absolut in Ordnung so.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2021)

Tut der Optik auf jeden Fall gut, dass es auch ohne Lüfter unten funktioniert


----------



## Wixilisches (4. Februar 2021)

Mit diesem Sprudeln kann ich mich auf alle Fälle anschließen. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht runter gegangen von der Pumpengeschwindigkeit, da ich (bis stand heute) keinerlei Probleme damit habe, aber wenn die Temperaturen bei dir weiterhin passen ist das doch gut. 

Ja die SL120 haben bei mir knapp gepasst. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich fast Probleme bekommen habe beim Radiator und der 3er Kette unten am Gehäuse, da dort ja die Schrauben aufs Loch genau passen müssen. 

Auch wenn ich eigentlich die 3 Lüfter "mittig" auf intake drehen sollte bring ichs nicht übers Herz (die doch realtiv schäbige Rückseite) nach vorne zu drehen. :p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luke123 (4. Februar 2021)

Hi ich schließe mich direkt mal an, hab heute meine Galahad 360 verbaut. Bei mir ist eher das Problem das meine Lüfter mir viel zu laut sind und hochdrehen, wieviel Grad habt ihr im Idle? Ich habe um die 45Grad, sobald ich nur meine Maus bewege geht die CPU auf 53-55Grad hoch und die Lüfter drehen dann auf ca 1000 RPM und das ist echt hörbar.. Wie schauts bei euch aus? CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 3700x
Edit: Wo sehe ich den auf wieviel % meine Pumpe läuft?
Mal auch noch n Bild von meinem Setup


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Wieso kauft man sich eine AiO wenn es beim surfen silent sein soll aber beim zocken mit Headset eh egal ist wie laut die Hardware ist.

Das ist doch einfach nur dumm, besser in einen Noctua Kuehler investiert, als bling Bling Bling RGB AiO


----------



## Biber2603 (5. Februar 2021)

Weil ich keinen Bock auf einen riesen CPU-Kühler habe, wenn das Gehäuse damit verunstaltet wird? Trotzdem will ich im idle aber nichts vom Rechner hören, jedenfalls nichts unangenehmes. Hab ich ja jetzt auch geschafft und bin zufrieden. 



Luke123 schrieb:


> Hi ich schließe mich direkt mal an, hab heute meine Galahad 360 verbaut. Bei mir ist eher das Problem das meine Lüfter mir viel zu laut sind und hochdrehen, wieviel Grad habt ihr im Idle? Ich habe um die 45Grad, sobald ich nur meine Maus bewege geht die CPU auf 53-55Grad hoch und die Lüfter drehen dann auf ca 1000 RPM und das ist echt hörbar.. Wie schauts bei euch aus? CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 3700x
> Edit: Wo sehe ich den auf wieviel % meine Pumpe läuft?
> Mal auch noch n Bild von meinem Setup



Im BIOS solltest du die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe sehen und auch ändern können. Kommt aufs Board an. Ich stelle alles in Windows mit ASUS Software ein. Die Lüfter auf meinem Radiator drehen glaube bei ca 700. Das reicht locker. Idle Temperatur 30 Grad mittlerweile ca. 
Kenne deine CPU nicht, Temp scheint mir aber viel zu hoch. Musst du mal vergleichen mit anderen. Paste vernünftig aufgetragen? Schrauben angezogen? Nicht zu fest! Nach fest kommt ab...


Wixilisches schrieb:


> Mit diesem Sprudeln kann ich mich auf alle Fälle anschließen.
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht runter gegangen von der Pumpengeschwindigkeit, da ich (bis stand heute) keinerlei Probleme damit habe, aber wenn die Temperaturen bei dir weiterhin passen ist das doch gut.
> 
> ...



Geiles setup, die Lüfter muss ich mir glaube ich auch holen. Passen besser als meine Corsair zum Gesamtbild. 
Die GPU ist natürlich geil, leider kommt man zur Zeit nicht an sowas generell. Ist das ne 3070?


----------



## Luke123 (5. Februar 2021)

Biber2603 schrieb:


> Weil ich keinen Bock auf einen riesen CPU-Kühler habe, wenn das Gehäuse damit verunstaltet wird? Trotzdem will ich im idle aber nichts vom Rechner hören, jedenfalls nichts unangenehmes. Hab ich ja jetzt auch geschafft und bin zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Servus, CPU habe ich oben genannt, heute kommt ne neue Wärmeleitpaste, da werde ich dann mal mein Glück probieren. Hast du die Lüfter fix auf 700 eingestellt, nein oder? Bei mir drehen sie je nach Temperatur hoch, sobald die CPU auf 50-55 Grad springt, was oft der Fall ist, ist/sind die Lüfter definitiv hörbar


----------



## Wixilisches (5. Februar 2021)

Biber2603 schrieb:


> Geiles setup, die Lüfter muss ich mir glaube ich auch holen. Passen besser als meine Corsair zum Gesamtbild.
> Die GPU ist natürlich geil, leider kommt man zur Zeit nicht an sowas generell. Ist das ne 3070?


Jap bin sehr zufrieden wie es derzeit aussieht, auch wenn die SL120 leider etwas laut werden ab 1000rpm (für mich aber unwichtig, da sie fest auf 800rpm laufen). Und ja das ist eine 3070, hab die damals auf Mindfactory für 680€ bekommen. Aber ja du hast recht, die aktuelle Lage im Hardware Markt ist leider sehr schlecht. 



Luke123 schrieb:


> Servus, CPU habe ich oben genannt, heute kommt ne neue Wärmeleitpaste, da werde ich dann mal mein Glück probieren. Hast du die Lüfter fix auf 700 eingestellt, nein oder? Bei mir drehen sie je nach Temperatur hoch, sobald die CPU auf 50-55 Grad springt, was oft der Fall ist, ist/sind die Lüfter definitiv hörbar


Also meine CPU läuft im Idle auch auf etwa 50°C. Kenne einige mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X und habe selbst einen verbaut. Leider liegt die Temperatur bei uns allen (egal ob AIO oder Luftkühler) etwa bei diesen Werten. Solange deine CPU unter Volllast (für einen längeren Zeitraum) nicht im Bereich von 80-90°C liegt sollte das eigentlich auch kein Problem sein. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Lüfterkurve im Bios anzupassen oder über eine Mainboard Software falls vorhanden. Dieses nervige Problem ist leider bei vielen AMD Boards vorhanden. Stell die Lüfterkurve doch so ein, dass der Lüfter bis 60°C oder 65°C CPU Temperatur einfach auf z.B. 700 oder 800 rpm dreht und lass die Lüftergeschwindigkeit mit steigender Hitze höher drehen. In meinem Fall reicht es sogar aus, dass alle Lüfter konstant auf 800rpm laufen. Dann ist das Hoch und Runter drehen der Lüfter eigentlich Geschichte. 

Wenn du eine Anpassung gemacht hast würde ich dir auch empfehlen einen Benchmark oder Belastungstest für 20-30 Minuten durchzuführen und dabei die Temperaturen mit CoreTemp, HW Monitor oder ähnlichem zu beobachten. Durch die längere Laufzeit erhöht sich die Wärme der Kühlflüssigkeit, wodurch die Abfuhr der Wärme eingegrenzt wird.


----------



## Biber2603 (5. Februar 2021)

Bei mir drehen alle Lüfter bis 70 Grad immer bei 700 - 800, genau weiß ich es gerade nicht. Man hört sie jedenfalls fast nicht. Danach gehen sie auf 80 %. Das passiert aber fast nie, auch lange Sessions nicht. Aber vermutlich ist mein Ryzen 5 5600 etwas weniger energiebedürftig bzw spielt auch eher die Nebenrolle bei WQHD. So zumindest habe ich es oft gelesen. Spielt man auf Full HD ist das was anderes. Dann bringt dir die 3060ti aber nicht mehr so viel, da diese glaube ich eher auf WQHD ausgelegt sind. 


Um mal btp zu kommen: Bei 100% höre ich die Pumpe definitiv! Ist das bei euch auch so? Ich glaube mittlerweile an eine etwas breiter Streuung der Fertigungsqualität bei Lian Li...


----------



## Wixilisches (7. Februar 2021)

Biber2603 schrieb:


> Um mal btp zu kommen: Bei 100% höre ich die Pumpe definitiv! Ist das bei euch auch so? Ich glaube mittlerweile an eine etwas breiter Streuung der Fertigungsqualität bei Lian Li...



Ich habe heute mal einen Test mit verschiedenen Pumpengeschwindigkeiten durchgeführt. Also da die neuen SL120 Lüfter permanent auf 800rpm laufen, sieht es bei mir ein wenig anders aus. Meine Ergebnisse habe ich im geschlossenen Case mit einem Abstand von etwa 1m zur Pumpe wahrgenommen. 

100% - Deutlich hörbare Pumpengeräusche, etwas lauter als die Lüfter
90% - Nahezu keine Veränderung der Pumpengeräusche, etwa so laut wie die Lüfter
75% - Wenn man genau hin hört kann man die Pumpe noch leicht hören, geht aber im Vergleich zu den Lüftern unter.
50% - Pumpe kann noch gehört werden, aber man muss sich sehr stark darauf konzentrieren, im "normalen" Betrieb eigentlich unhörbar.
25% - Keinerlei Pumpengeräusche mehr wahrnehmbar. 

Ich kann mir, vor allem im Anbetracht der Qualitätsunterschiede der SL120 Lüfter, durchaus vorstellen, dass Lian Li auch Qualitätsprobleme im Bereich der Galahad AIOs hat. Du kannst ja gerne mal die Pumpengeschwindigkeiten wie ich anpassen und sie mit meinen vergleichen, würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren. Und natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass das natürlich nur mein persönliches empfinden ist! 

In meinem Fall kann ich aber nur die Pumpe und Lüfter hören, wenn ich wirklich nichts am Computer mache, wie z.B. Wenn ich einen Artikel lese. Sobald ich Videos schaue, Hausarbeiten schreibe oder damit ein paar Spiele spiele sind meine eigenen Eingaben lauter als der Computer


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Februar 2021)

Für das Temperaturthema hier mal was zum Lesen:





						Alkis Blog #35 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche
					

Hier gibts mal wieder eine Erweiterung der Reihe Tippe die Antwort auf ständig wiederkehrende Fragen nur einmal in den Blog um nicht ständig alles neu erklären zu müssen.   Heute: Ist meine CPU zu heiß!?     Diese Frage wird gefühlt mehrmals täglich in dieser und vielen ähnlichen Formen im...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




@Wixilisches
Sehr geiles Setup 
Leider hat das Vision kein weißes PCB  
Die CPU 8-Pin könntest du grade auch noch in weiß montieren, oder?  *meckern auf hohem Niveau*


----------



## Wixilisches (8. Februar 2021)

@WhoRainZone 
Danke dir 

Ja, ein weißes PCB würde wirklich was hermachen, leider hab ich kein Mainboard im schlichten Design und weißem PCB gefunden . Ich war kurz davor, das NZXT N7 Z490 in Weiß zu holen, habe mich aber aufgrund der 3070 Vision und des schlichten und hübschen Designs des Vision Boards dagegen entschieden. Leider hab ich nicht bedacht, dass das B550 Vision keinen USB C Header hat, und der USB 3 Header an der unteren Kante des Boards angebracht ist und ich mit meiner Lüfterkonfiguration leider diesen nicht benutzen kann . Somit sind alle Frontpanel Anschlüsse in meiner Konfiguration nicht nutzbar . Mal schauen ob ich da noch einen Weg finde. 


Tatsächlich spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken (sind ja auch keine riesigen Ausgaben)  Mir war leider zu Beginn nicht bewusst, dass der Bereich über dem Mainboard so einsehbar ist und die Kabel von Seasonic, ich nenne es mal gewöhnungsbedürftig sind .


----------



## Kottich (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht ist hier jemand der einen Rat für mich hat.
Ich bin dabei mir nach 9 Jahren mal wieder einen Gaming-Rechner zusammenzubauen.

Ich habe folgende Komponenten :
Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL
Ryzen 9 5900x
Lian Li GALAHAD 360 weiß
ASUS Rog Strix X570 E-Gaming

Ich möchte insgesamt 10 Corsair QL-Lüfter verbauen. Drei davon habe ich auf der Radiator der Aio geschraubt und festgestellt, dass ich die Lüfter ja gar nicht direkt mit der Aio verbinden kann. Mit den mitgelieferten Lian Li-Lüftern geht's, aber ich will gerne einheitlich auf die geilen QL-Lüfter setzen.

Jetzt habe ich ein dickes Fragezeichen bei der Montage des Aio und der Lüfter.
Ich habe mir für die ganze Lüftersteuerung noch einen Commander Pro von Corsair gekauft. Bei zwei 3er-Packs der QL-Lüfter waren zwei Lightning Node Cores dabei (dieses Rgb-Hubs).

Also die Pumpe muss ich ja ganz normal an den Aio-Pumpen-Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard stecken, richtig? Den habe ich mir schon oben am Board gefunden.
Muss ich die Lüfter am Radiator auch auf das Mainboard auf den Steckplatz CPU-Fan stecken und die Kabel für RGB dann an diese Lightning Node Cores? Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn die Lüfter durch die CPU-Temperatur geregelt werden soll, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?
Dann bräuchte ich bestimmt auch einen 3er-Splitter damit die 3 Lüfter an CPU Fan passen. 

Am liebsten würde ich ja alles über die Software icue von Corsair steuern, aber ich weiß nicht ob das technisch möglich ist mir einer fremden Aio.
Wenn es nicht geht wie kann ich dann die Pumpe, Lüfter und alles steuern? Gibt es eine extra Software von Lian Li oder muss ich es direkt irgendwie im BIOS machen?

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe und ihr mir Noob helfen könnt.
Ich habe wohl einige Verständnisprobleme bei dieser ganzen Technik 

Beste Grüße und alles Gute!
Marvin


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Februar 2021)

Kottich schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Komponenten :
> Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL
> Ryzen 9 5900x
> Lian Li GALAHAD 360 weiß
> ASUS Rog Strix X570 E-Gaming


Welche Grafikkarte?


Kottich schrieb:


> Ich möchte insgesamt 10 Corsair QL-Lüfter verbauen. Drei davon habe ich auf der Radiator der Aio geschraubt und festgestellt, dass ich die Lüfter ja gar nicht direkt mit der Aio verbinden kann. Mit den mitgelieferten Lian Li-Lüftern geht's, aber ich will gerne einheitlich auf die geilen QL-Lüfter setzen.


Die Lüfter sehen vielleicht geil aus (Geschmackssache) aber sind Leistungstechnisch vor allem auf Radis einfach nur schlecht im Vergleich, dazu noch unverschämt teuer.


Kottich schrieb:


> Also die Pumpe muss ich ja ganz normal an den Aio-Pumpen-Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard stecken, richtig? Den habe ich mir schon oben am Board gefunden.


Richtig!


Kottich schrieb:


> Muss ich die Lüfter am Radiator auch auf das Mainboard auf den Steckplatz CPU-Fan stecken und die Kabel für RGB dann an diese Lightning Node Cores? Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn die Lüfter durch die CPU-Temperatur geregelt werden soll, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?
> Dann bräuchte ich bestimmt auch einen 3er-Splitter damit die 3 Lüfter an CPU Fan passen.


Wie genau das Zeug von Corsair funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Aber du hast einen Lüftercontroller und RGB-Controller, wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe, beides Corsair.

Haben die Lüfter nur ein Kabel? -> Ignoriere alles, was im Spoiler steht 



Spoiler



Falls der Lüftercontroller tatsächlich nur ein Hub ist, muss er ja irgendwie ein Signal bekommen, um die Lüfter zu steuern, also: 4-Pin CPU-Fan -> Lüftercontroller -> Lüfter
Falls er eine Software hat, die anhand der CPU-Temperatur steuern kann, muss nichts in den CPU-Fan-Slot.
Wenn du *nur* die drei auf der AiO CPU-Abhängig steuern willst, musst du mit einem 3-Fach-Splitter arbeiten.

RGB:
Mainboard 3-Pin-RGB -> RGB-Controller -> Lüfter,  dann wird die Beleuchtung über das Mainboard gesteuert.
ansonsten
RGB-Controller -> Lüfter, wenn du über iCUE steuern willst.


Ein Kabel (6-Pin oder sowas):
Du musst alles über den Corsair-Controller machen


Kottich schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich ja alles über die Software icue von Corsair steuern, aber ich weiß nicht ob das technisch möglich ist mir einer fremden Aio.


Musst du testen... Warum hast den denn die LianLi genommen, und keine RGB-AiO von Corsair?


Kottich schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht geht wie kann ich dann die Pumpe, Lüfter und alles steuern? Gibt es eine extra Software von Lian Li oder muss ich es direkt irgendwie im BIOS machen?


BIOS is the way to go für Pumpe und Lüfter, RGB wenn dann über die Software vom Mainboard, falls es keine Software von LianLi gibt


Kottich schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe und ihr mir Noob helfen könnt.
> Ich habe wohl einige Verständnisprobleme bei dieser ganzen Technik


Grundsätzlich habe ich 2 Dinge zu bemängeln:
Erstens: Für mittelmäßige Lüfter ~35€/Stück bezahlen (~350 Lappen für deine 10 Lüfter wtf)
Zweitens: 2 DRGB Systeme zu kombinieren

Dazu helfen, gerade bei so etwas, genauere Infos über vorhandene Anschlüsse, welche Anschlüsse die Lüfter haben etc. Bilder sind natürlich auch immer super! 

Sollten jetzt nur noch weitere Fragen aufgekommen sein, tuts mir leid


----------



## Kottich (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo WhoRainZone, 

danke dir schon mal für deine umfangreiche Antwort. Leider weiß ich noch nicht so recht wie das mit dem Zitieren funktioniert. Deswegen mache ich es einfach mal so. 

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Asus Rog Strix RTX 3090 OC white. 

Die QL-Lüfter haben zwei Kabel. Eins kommt ja in den Commander Pro für die Lüftersteuerung und eins in den RGB Hub, die Lightning Node Cores. Aber da nicht alle Lüfter in den Commander Pro passen, brauch ich hier ja so einen 2er Splitter. Die RGB Hubs sind per USB am Commander Pro dran und der Commander Pro kommt dann per USB an das Mainboard. 

Die QLs kann ich nicht direkt mit der Aio verbinden, weil der Anschluss dort und die Kabel für die Lüfter nur 3 Pins haben.  

Ich wusste im Vorfeld schon, dass die QL-Lüfter nur mit max. 1500 RPM laufen können. Darum habe ich mir extra noch 3 Corsair LL-Lüfter bestellt  Die könnte ich also dranbauen, wenn die QL zu schwach auf der Brust sind. Ich wollte es zumindest mal mit den QLs in einem Stresstest ausprobieren. Außerdem dachte ich mir auch, dass die CPU vielleicht gar nicht so oft  am Limit arbeitet, wenn ich in WQHD zocke und ab und an mal ein Video schneide.

Ich weiß, offenbar habe ich es mir echt kompliziert gemacht mit meiner GALAHAD Aio von Lian Li und dem anderen Stuff von Corsair.
Ich hatte drei Aios in der Auswahl. NZXT X73, Corsair i150 Elite Capellix und die Galahad.
Da ich eine weiße wollte, blieb nur Lian Li und Corsair übrig. 
Die Wahl fiel dann auf Lian Li, weil ich diese extrem schick finde und optisch besser als die von Corsair 

Ich habe mir schon einen 3er-Splitter mit 4 Pins bestellt. Dazu auch 2er-Splitter um die Lüfter an den Commander Pro zu bekommen. 

Wenn ich die Aio-Pumpe und die 3 Lüfter über das BIOS steuern kann, passt das ja auch. So oft werkelt man da ja nicht rum, oder?

Ich werde es mal testen wie es ist und schaue dennoch mal nach einer Software von Lian Li.
Mir fällt ein, mit NZXT hätte ich ja auch eine zusätzliche Software gehabt.

Achja, noch eine andere Frage. Ich habe mir als RAM den Gskill Trident Neo RGB geholt. Wo steuere ich hier die RGBs? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Februar 2021)

Kottich schrieb:


> Die QLs kann ich nicht direkt mit der Aio verbinden, weil der Anschluss dort und die Kabel für die Lüfter nur 3 Pins haben.


4-Pin kannst du auch auf 3-Pin stecken 
3-Pin regelt mit Voltage, 4-Pin mit PWM, der 4.Pin ist für das PWM-Signal, das brauchst du aber nicht, wenn der Lüfter eh über Voltage geregelt wird. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die richtigen 3 Pins ansteckst.


Kottich schrieb:


> Ich wusste im Vorfeld schon, dass die QL-Lüfter nur mit max. 1500 RPM laufen können. Darum habe ich mir extra noch 3 Corsair LL-Lüfter bestellt  Die könnte ich also dranbauen, wenn die QL zu schwach auf der Brust sind. Ich wollte es zumindest mal mit den QLs in einem Stresstest ausprobieren. Außerdem dachte ich mir auch, dass die CPU vielleicht gar nicht so oft  am Limit arbeitet, wenn ich in WQHD zocke und ab und an mal ein Video schneide.


Kann gut sein, dass die reichen. Du musst allerdings bedenken, jetzt ist Winter. Im Sommer kommt nochmal gut Temperatur dazu (Je nachdem wie viel du heizt usw.)


Kottich schrieb:


> Die Wahl fiel dann auf Lian Li, weil ich diese extrem schick finde und optisch besser als die von Corsair


Der Optik fallen viele Sachen und vor allem viel Geld zum Opfer  Dir muss es ja gefallen, ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es optimaler gewesen wäre, in einem Ökosystem zu bleiben.


Kottich schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Aio-Pumpe und die 3 Lüfter über das BIOS steuern kann, passt das ja auch. So oft werkelt man da ja nicht rum, oder?


Einmal einstellen, fertig. Zumindest im Regelfall 


Kottich schrieb:


> Achja, noch eine andere Frage. Ich habe mir als RAM den Gskill Trident Neo RGB geholt. Wo steuere ich hier die RGBs?


Über die Mainboard-Software, heißt bei Asus glaube ich ROG-Center oder so


----------



## Wixilisches (18. Februar 2021)

Kottich schrieb:


> Muss ich die Lüfter am Radiator auch auf das Mainboard auf den Steckplatz CPU-Fan stecken und die Kabel für RGB dann an diese Lightning Node Cores? Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn die Lüfter durch die CPU-Temperatur geregelt werden soll, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?
> Dann bräuchte ich bestimmt auch einen 3er-Splitter damit die 3 Lüfter an CPU Fan passen.


Ich hab damals auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die QL120 Lüfter zu verbauen und hab mich ein wenig informiert wie das ganze denn funktioniert. Falls es da noch Probleme gibt kannst du dir ja dieses Video anschauen. Er erklärt genau wie du die Lüfter mit Commander Pro und Lighting Node Core verbinden musst. 
*HOW TO Install Corsair RGB Fans with Lighting Node Core (10+ Fans)*​Ab etwa 7:40min hat er sowohl ein Power als auch RGB Diagramm wie das ganze mit 10 Lüftern genau funktioniert.
Eventuell hilft das dir weiter. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 4-Pin kannst du auch auf 3-Pin stecken
> 3-Pin regelt mit Voltage, 4-Pin mit PWM, der 4.Pin ist für das PWM-Signal, das brauchst du aber nicht, wenn der Lüfter eh über Voltage geregelt wird. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die richtigen 3 Pins ansteckst.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind die 3-Pin Anschlüsse mit einer kleinen Plastikummantelung versehen. Somit müsste man das Kabel ein wenig bearbeiten um 4-Pin zu benutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2021)

Biber2603 schrieb:


> Um mal btp zu kommen: Bei 100% höre ich die Pumpe definitiv! Ist das bei euch auch so? Ich glaube mittlerweile an eine etwas breiter Streuung der Fertigungsqualität bei Lian Li...


    Ich habe gut 0,3 Sone in montiertem Zustand gemessen, das sollte für die meisten Anwender hörbar sein. Allerdings ist der reine Luftschall leiser und Vibrationen können sich je nach Resonanz im Gehäuse unterschiedlich auswirken. Leider gibt Lian Li offiziell keinen Regelspielraum an, sodass ich nicht sagen kann, wie weit man die Galahad drosseln kann, bevor Verschleißerscheinungen drohen. Für den Silent-Betrieb kann ich sie deswegen ausdrücklich nicht empfehlen, obwohl sie von Radiator und Lüftern her eigentlich recht viel Potenzial hat.    https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Komp...Acht-Kompaktwasserkuehlungen-im-Test-1365285/


----------



## Scotti007x (7. April 2021)

Wixilisches schrieb:


> Mit diesem Sprudeln kann ich mich auf alle Fälle anschließen.
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht runter gegangen von der Pumpengeschwindigkeit, da ich (bis stand heute) keinerlei Probleme damit habe, aber wenn die Temperaturen bei dir weiterhin passen ist das doch gut.
> 
> ...


Servus,

hab am Wochenende auch meine SL120 Lüfter verbaut.

Ich habe mal eine Frage dazu. Wenn ich die 3 PWM Stecker mit einem 3 Fach Verteiler direkt an den PC Fan anschließe, sehe ich auch im BIOS Monitor (Asus B550-F Gaming Wifi) die aktuelle Umdrehung. Leider ist das nicht gut für einen Anschluss. Weil laut Handbuch, darf man maximal 1A und 12W 

Schließe ich sie an den mitgelieferten Hub und das PWM Kabel an den PC Fan, kann ich sie zwar einstellen, aber unter Monitor steht bei CPU Umdrehung nur N/A.

Hab es auch über einen PWM Fan Hub probiert, da ist genau das selbe.

Was auch komisch ist, bei der Lüfterkurve ist bis 50% immer 800 Umdrehungen und erst ab 55% verändert sich die Umdrehung. Ist es bei dir auch so?

Hab dazu folgendes raus gefunden:

50% = 800 u/min
55% = 900 u/min
60% = 1100 u/min
65% = 1200 u/min 
70% = 1300 u/min
75% = 1400 u/min
80% = 1500 u/min
85% = 1600 u/min
90% = 1700 u/min
95% = 1800 u/min
100% = 1900 u/min

Ist das normal? Auch bei dir so?


----------

